# Manual Meat Mixer



## charlie tango (Nov 14, 2014)

I have some Cabela's points saved up and am ready to buy a manual meat mixer.  Ive searched around and found some "older" posts about mixers and wondered if there are any new opinions or things to think about. I am mixing 10 pound batches and am finding that the mixing is the least fun part.  I have a 5# lem stuffer and a Guide Series grinder that work great for my needs, now I need to make the mixing part better.  Thank you in advance for your help.

Tango


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2014)

Bride got me a mixer last Christmas, from Cabela's, with our points.....   Works well....   There is a certain level, when you add the meat, that works best...  too little or too much, doesn't mix very good....   That's what I found....  YMMV....   I think it is good for making large batches of sausage so the taste will be uniform...    It cleans up pretty easy...   I would recommend some food grade lube for the bushings and other parts....   Here's what I use...  













Food Grade Grease.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## charlie tango (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks DaveOmak, good call on the maintenance.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 15, 2014)

My manual meat mixers get pretty dang cold while mixing! Everytime I swear I am going to get a better way....LOL


----------



## charlie tango (Nov 15, 2014)

FoamHeart you hit the nail right on the head.  When my hands are hurting all the way up to the elbows I always say that I'm going to buy a mixer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2014)

Charlie Tango said:


> FoamHeart you hit the nail right on the head.  When my hands are hurting all the way up to the elbows I always say that I'm going to buy a mixer.


Yup---Makes my hands feel like I guess arthritis would feel.

I was thinking about getting a mixer, but the batches I make (10 pounds) are too small for the mixer to work with.

I ended up getting a pair of Poly? gloves that go up to my elbows.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Nov 15, 2014)

I just grin and "Bear" it!


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 15, 2014)

I mix in my Kitchenaid with the paddle blade. Works out to about 2.5 lbs in the bowl mixes well, then I just mix the batches by hand. If I had the room is love one of those meat mixers though!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> I mix in my Kitchenaid with the paddle blade. Works out to about 2.5 lbs in the bowl mixes well, then I just mix the batches by hand. If I had the room is love one of those meat mixers though!


I tend to stay away from Mrs Bear's kitchen toys. Ever hear of an enraged She-Bear???

Bear


----------



## venture (Nov 15, 2014)

I make small batches.  5 or 10 lbs at a time.

I use the frozen finger joints method.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## charlie tango (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, I bought a Cabelas mixer.  WOW!  Made a 10# batch of stick with it.  Mixed well, easy to use, easy to clean.  Should have done it years ago. The only bad part is two weeks after I paid full price the darn thing went on sale for 50 bucks off.


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2014)

Charlie Tango said:


> Well, I bought a Cabelas mixer.  WOW!  Made a 10# batch of stick with it.  Mixed well, easy to use, easy to clean.  Should have done it years ago. The only bad part is two weeks after I paid full price the darn thing went on sale for 50 bucks off.


Charlie Check with the store sometimes they will meet the price if its within 30 days.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 10, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---Makes my hands feel like I guess arthritis would feel.
> 
> I was thinking about getting a mixer, but the batches I make (10 pounds) are too small for the mixer to work with.
> 
> ...


I have those, the blue ones and they do help quite a bit but you still get that bone numbing cold after it's all said and done.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 10, 2014)

I just mixed 30 pounds of sausage. I have my hands in the hot water in the sink and I have a glass of that good cajun whiskey, Jacque Daniels to warm from in the inside.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2014)

Charlie Tango said:


> Well, I bought a Cabelas mixer.  WOW!  Made a 10# batch of stick with it.  Mixed well, easy to use, easy to clean.  Should have done it years ago. The only bad part is two weeks after I paid full price the darn thing went on sale for 50 bucks off.


What Tropics said:

4 years ago I paid Cabelas $399 for my Smoker.

about 2 weeks later they had them for $349.

I called them & they gave me $50 back.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2014)

timberjet said:


> I have those, the blue ones and they do help quite a bit but you still get that bone numbing cold after it's all said and done.


My black ones must be heavier than the ones you got. The inside even looks like a canvas type material, kinda like a pair of over-boots.

Bear


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 10, 2014)

These are the ones I picked up.  I think they were about $15 at Home Depot.  They are pretty thick and work well for mixing.   I actually got two pairs, one for raw food and one for cooked food.













1418255712769405505221.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Dec 10, 2014


----------



## voodoochile (Dec 10, 2014)

for 10 lb batchs a 50 lb  meat lug and two hands works great . it does not take long to mix a 10 lb batch


----------



## charlie tango (Dec 11, 2014)

I called as soon as I saw the add. No dice. Don't blame them, they have a business to run. I used up all my good luck already I guess, ha ha ha.

Thanks Tropics.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2014)

timberjet said:


> I have those, the blue ones and they do help quite a bit but you still get that bone numbing cold after it's all said and done.





tjs231 said:


> These are the ones I picked up. I think they were about $15 at Home Depot. They are pretty thick and work well for mixing. I actually got two pairs, one for raw food and one for cooked food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look exactly like mine---I don't remember what I paid, but probably similar.

To wash them I just leave them on & wash just like I'm washing my hands. I do that after use, and to be safe I do it again before use.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2014)

Charlie Tango said:


> I called as soon as I saw the add. No dice. Don't blame them, they have a business to run. I used up all my good luck already I guess, ha ha ha.
> 
> Thanks Tropics.


I just looked it up on they're site & you're right----They changed their ways.

I guess they were losing too much money by being nice to customers.

No more Mr Nice Guy----Logging that into my memory banks for future reference!!!!

Bear


----------



## jimgrelli (Dec 11, 2014)

Cabelas manual mixer is on sale this week.You'll probly get free shipping.


----------



## reinhard (Dec 11, 2014)

I've been mixing by hand for years and I've been looking for a meat mixer as well.  Just for the heck of it I'm going to buy me this German Redneck meat mixer to try out for my next batch [lot cheaper].  But it may be one of those " you get what you pay for deals".  It's a attachment to a power drill for mixing paint and mud for walls.  Here is one example.  For under $20 it's worth a try.  I'll let everyone know how it works out.  They are stainless steel and about 24 inches long.  Goes for $14.  I would think it would work, if not I can mix my brines with it LOL and then buy a mixer.

.  Reinhard













01f3c1e5-234f-4797-b4b9-6d25626868e6_1000.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Dec 11, 2014


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 11, 2014)

jimgrelli said:


> Cabelas manual mixer is on sale this week.You'll probly get free shipping.


Backordered! But still on sale....


----------



## bad santa (Dec 11, 2014)

Reinhard said:


> I've been mixing by hand for years and I've been looking for a meat mixer as well.  Just for the heck of it I'm going to buy me this German Redneck meat mixer to try out for my next batch [lot cheaper].  But it may be one of those " you get what you pay for deals".  It's a attachment to a power drill for mixing paint and mud for walls.  Here is one example.  For under $20 it's worth a try.  I'll let everyone know how it works out.  They are stainless steel and about 24 inches long.  Goes for $14.  I would think it would work, if not I can mix my brines with it LOL and then buy a mixer.
> 
> .  Reinhard
> 
> ...


I use this tool also to mix my sausage, works well with a variable speed drill and a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## ssorllih (Dec 11, 2014)

I have found that flatten and fold is the most efficient method. Dump the mince onto the table and flatten it and spread half of the spice mix on half of the mince and fold the seasoned half over the other and flatten and spread the rest of the seasoning and fold and flatten again from left to right and next from top to bottom flatten and fold in thirds twice and you will have 150 layers of spice/mince. When that goes through the stuffer you will have totally uniform distribution.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 11, 2014)

Bear those do look like mine and they are pretty stiff. Maybe I am just getting whimpy in my old age. I clip them to the side of a bucket of bleach soloution that I use to sanitize all my meat grinding and stuffing parts so they are almost all the way submerged after cleaning them just like you do. Just a little extra safety in my mind.


----------



## timberjet (Dec 11, 2014)

Reinhard said:


> I've been mixing by hand for years and I've been looking for a meat mixer as well.  Just for the heck of it I'm going to buy me this German Redneck meat mixer to try out for my next batch [lot cheaper].  But it may be one of those " you get what you pay for deals".  It's a attachment to a power drill for mixing paint and mud for walls.  Here is one example.  For under $20 it's worth a try.  I'll let everyone know how it works out.  They are stainless steel and about 24 inches long.  Goes for $14.  I would think it would work, if not I can mix my brines with it LOL and then buy a mixer.
> 
> .  Reinhard
> 
> ...


I use this for large batches. One time did 150 pounds of Venison SS with this and a half inch Black and decker drill. Worked very well but I wouldn't recommend it for a coarser sausage like the NOLA Andoule recipe. It can overwork your meat.


----------



## reinhard (Dec 11, 2014)

Glad to hear some of you used this gadget for mixing.  I think you could even emulsify a batch if you wanted that texture.  Just have to use the right speed and watch the mix.  I'll post the results on my next sausage batch.  Reinhard


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2014)

Reinhard said:


> Glad to hear some of you used this gadget for mixing.  I think you could even emulsify a batch if you wanted that texture.  Just have to use the right speed and watch the mix.  I'll post the results on my next sausage batch.  Reinhard


If you turn the speed up, you could meat paint the ceiling too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## reinhard (Dec 12, 2014)

LOL!! Ya, I've sprayed the kitchen with cake mix a few times with my mixer.  I'm confident it will do a good job as some have said that tried these attachments.  There are different styles of attachments also.  Should be fun. Also keep  the hands warm.  Reinhard


----------



## timberjet (Dec 13, 2014)

Just watch out when the meat gets set up it will spin you around in a circle if you are on a slick tile floor. lol. That old B&D drill of mine has some power.


----------

